# FreeMax MaXus 200w and 100w review



## Resistance

The FreeMax 100W and 200W









Today I want to tell you a story of a Mod, but not just any Mod, The FreeMax MaXus Mod. This mod is available in two different assortments. The single battery 100W and the dual battery 200W.

















So, what’s so special about these MaXus Mods?. Just the very thing that’s sets them apart from what’s on the market at current and the fact that FreeMax has already surpassed the Sub-ohm coil market with FM coiltech technology coils.

On the single battery, the MaXus 100W the tank is called the fireluke3. It hosts the latest coil called Coiltech 4.0 an upgrade from the Coiltech1.0, 2.0 and 3.0.with tea tree cotton of 95% and organic cotton of 5% and made with SS904L mesh (military grade).

These coils are also available X1, X2 (dual), X3 (triple) and X4(quad) mesh configurations and is compatible with the Fireluke-2 and Fireluke M tanks and visa versa.

The vape is extremely smooth but not as quiet and produces a massive amount of vapour and the best description for flavour, would be amazing.


On the MaXus 200W the tank is called the M-pro-2.

It also upgraded from Coiltech1.0, 2.0 and 3.0. with tea tree cotton of 95% and organic cotton of 5% and made with SS904L mesh (military grade). They are just bigger. These coils are compatible with the M-pro tank.

Now we get to the mods. Both are exceptional. The build quality is good and Its attractive. The resin on the mods panels is a 100% match to the resin that’s built into the tanks and has colour matching O-rings so the mods and tanks are made for each other and despite its rectangular shape its quite comfortable.


Both the menus look exactly the same and when you scroll through the settings its also a mirror image of each other, but it has slight differences that I have picked up during use. The 100W gives you 100W with a 21700, 20700 or 18650 cell. The 200W gives you 80W on a single cell (left side only) and 200W with dual 18650 cells.

This might just be subtle software changes and according to me this is a good thing.Remove the tank on the 100W and 200W and fit another tank with different coils and it automatically gives you the TC settings or drops down to 20W (coil dependant) Its bound to reset avoiding an accidental coil burn. The 510 on both mods are slightly raised but it only affects you when using another tank. The Freemax tanks have built in drip-skirts meaning if you should have a messy situation the e-liquid wont go under the tanks. As you can see with the top tank I n the picture.








The different modes work well and there’s no lag in firing making ramp up a thing of the past.

Three clicks takes you to the menu where you can scroll through different features and usage modes and /or settings.


Mode settings and info.

So the menu is very easy to operate. Three clicks gives you the menu and settings where you can choose your mode ,for example TC/ wattage. Check the battery voltage, mod temperature etc. And both has multiple protections.

Now for the biggest innovation in the Vaping world, or in general in the electronics world.

Very long ago I heard a story about a current so pure it doesn’t have a polarity. This was just a story, until now. FreeMax has revolutionised electronics in a whole, because even if this story was true then. I have never seen it or heard of it again.

FreeMax has introduced the smart load technology where you can load a cell in any configuration positive up or down. In single and dual mode.

In the Dual you can even load one positive up and one positive down , both positive up, both down and both negative up or down.

Remarkable or real INNOVATION. I call it innovation. No one has done this before and there will probably a few that will try to copy, but FreeMax has revolutionised the Mod and the Sub-ohm tank in these wonderful set of Vape Mods.

Using it is an absolute blast. Although the fill feature on the tank could be improved slightly. There’s nothing wrong with it, it just slides open to easily for me.(Im a bit heavy on mods, because of the type of work I do) and I would like to see the childproof feature of the Fireluke 22 on the Fireluke 3 and the M-Pro2 or just a slight twist to lock the fill mechanism in place.







(during the period of testing some of these childproof features have been upgraded along with a few other upgrades. I still felt it needed a mention and like I say. Maybe its just me, but when you don’t do acrobatics at work this works fine.) filling is also easy, but bigger bottle tips might need getting used to when filling.

There’s slight wear on the edges of the mod and that might be due to the squarish edges but then again I work in harsh conditions and a fall from a decent height meant nothing. The rest of the paint on the mod is fine with no wear.







As you can see the 200W mod has a bit more wear and this is 6months on.

And my conclusion to the review is. These are very good mods with noticeably good battery life (compared to other mods I have used).I could use a mod for the full day and only needed to change batteries when I got home after about 5-8 refills. With other mods I would have had to change batteries during the day.

The ease of not having to worry when fitting batteries in a specific order, the fact that when replacing a tank it resets to a safe wattage and the fact that I have done 6000 puffs on one coil speaks for itself.

I have used this Maxus 100W and 200W for +/- 6 months and it has never skipped a beat.

Disclaimer.

This is my view and findings. I have used these mods for a decent amount of time I would like to thank Tina from @FreeMax for the opportunity to have done this review.

And I hope you enjoyed it.

Greetings Resistance.

www.freemaxvape.com for more details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

A quick update. I said the mods reset to a safe wattage of around 20W when changing tanks... Check this. I built very high resistance coils and the pics depicts the wattage the mod reset to.


This was for my BB coil.


And this for the coil I built last night.
Well surprised after all this time using it.
How's that for safety?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Is it just me or is this setup very .... erm ... "In your face"? ... I'd give it a look if they toned down the "artwork", particularly so on the tank(s)

Edit:
I just visited their site, and it seems they do have more conservative / conventional mods and tanks ... Are those available in SA?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is it just me or is this setup very .... erm ... "In your face"? ... I'd give it a look if they toned down the "artwork", particularly so on the tank(s)
> 
> Edit:
> I just visited their site, and it seems they do have more conservative / conventional mods and tanks ... Are those available in SA?


It's been upgraded. They have the metal tank upgrade. And the mod comes in more colours like gunmetal,still with resin and one with Stabwood. The paint also looks like a powder coat finish, but I'll confirm on this. The tank is the better upgrade. It's like the fireluke22 ,but bigger in stature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Not sure if they're getting it but @Sir Vape and @VapeKing distributes @FreeMax products.


Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is it just me or is this setup very .... erm ... "In your face"? ... I'd give it a look if they toned down the "artwork", particularly so on the tank(s)
> 
> Edit:
> I just visited their site, and it seems they do have more conservative / conventional mods and tanks ... Are those available in SA?



The upgrades was recent so I don't know about lead time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is it just me or is this setup very .... erm ... "In your face"? ... I'd give it a look if they toned down the "artwork", particularly so on the tank(s)
> 
> Edit:
> I just visited their site, and it seems they do have more conservative / conventional mods and tanks ... Are those available in SA?


https://www.freemaxvape.com/maxus-100w-kit/
https://www.freemaxvape.com/maxus-200w-kit/
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

